# Suggestion



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

Where do I suggest a Motorcycle forum? :normal:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

We'll look into that, Pyro!


----------



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

Midnight Tech said:


> We'll look into that, Pyro!


Thanks man! really appreciate it 

Lookin to get one and have some pesky questions to some motorcyclist and I know some ppl own motorcycles on this forum haha 

Thanks Again!
~Pyro


----------

